# What to check for when buying an a6/s4?



## runvdub (Mar 23, 2011)

Im in the market for an a6 or s4 with a 2.7t motor

what should i check for between the two with both tiptronic and 6speed

Ive been checking brakes and rear drivetrain. Also been looking under the engine for oil and this is one picture. What does this mean? 
No cover on bottom side








Did have a cover on bottom side


----------



## barrishautomotive (Nov 11, 2011)

Your oil leaks are probably bad cam chanin tensioner seals or cam plugs. Common issue on these cars. I own an A6 with the Tiptronic. I like it, but most people will tell you the transmission is trouble. In reality, the torque converter is an issue. For simplicity and reliability sake, I would recommend a 6 speed. The tiptronic is not that bad, but the torque converter replacement which will probably be necessary will set you back $2000-3000. They also have issues with the stock throttle body boot, which tends to tear after a while, causing a boost leak. It's an easy fix but it's worth mentioning. Fianlly, there is the issue of the turbos. They will eventually go bad. Keeping clean oil in the car and allowing the car to properly warm up and cool down will help, but eventually they will have to be replaced. The parts are expensive, but the labor is worse since the engine has to come out. Bottom line... These can be amazing cars to drive if they're well maintained and running properly, but they are VERY expensive to keep in top condition. Don't buy one unless you can reasonably afford $1,000-$3,000 per year in maintenance and repairs. This year I've spent almost $5,000, but that includes the torque converter.


----------



## runvdub (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow, thats a hefty list. Im not surprised about them needing the maintenence and agree with the fact that i want something with great history. Only two for sale here within decent driving distance but the first 6-speed wasnt looking to good on the underside. Hopefully #2 holds up if i dont buy an s60R first


----------

